# World eaterXII- World Eaters



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Very pic heavy! I took the pics this morn as an experiment and thought id share the horror with YOU guys! 

Disclamer: i have the painting skill of a 2yr old with crayons probably worse, if by looking at them too hard, your soul dies then its your fault.

I will post more of my army when i get the chance, these pics are of 3 of my Zerker Skull champs, Kharn and my sorta done bloodcrusher(his head fell of as i took the pic, thats what the white is around his neck!)


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Heres some more pics, the flash makes the red on the termie uber bright!
And skulltaker came out a bit shite in the pic, will get a new one soon.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice work. Even though they may not be codex material, they're pretty good. Than again I can't talk because I haven't even finished painting one unit.
DarknessWithin


----------



## TeHk!lL3R (Apr 17, 2009)

NIce work!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Few more pictures of my whole army, Warning pic heavy


----------



## starhawks (Jan 14, 2009)

they look pretty good, but what would improve them by a ton is a heavy badab black wash on the armor, and a devlan mud wash on the skin, it would really add some definition to your models


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

thats an evil hoard you have there , good job.

Try the wash as suggested above. dont be afraid to make the mix watery the first time you could get a large coffie mug ; put 3/4 cap full of black into it and 1/4 of the red. add water to just under half full, mix it up, then dip the models into it .... thats a nice fast way of doing it.

dust/wash them first! 

let me know if you try it and how it goes.

you may need to do a tiny bit of dry brushing afterwards...

good luck


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

cheers for the tips. a contributing factor on my painting is my shitty brush i will take a pic and post it to show you..everything in my pics has been done/touched by it.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Try the Spray Gun.
Load up on some Devlan Mud, and have at them!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Hah. good work man, i hope you'll like my additions.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

more pics for the horde


----------



## The Architect Of Fate (Apr 21, 2009)

Great paint work, Khorne is pleased with your offerings.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Some pics of my drop-pod/dreadclaw..enjoy at once! also bonus pic of proof that titans do get deepstriked aswell!(pic is by me!)


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Some WIP bloodletters here


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Another pic of one i bought of ebay to aid my lazyness


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Some more stuff that ive gotta build or have built!


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

That's... a lot of stuff. Kudos for even attempting to paint it all! Your painting may not be much to look at just yet, but by the time you're finished with all those minis, you'll have surely had enough practice to give the 'Eavy Metal team a run for their money! Just keep at it - your brushwork can only improve with time.

Grr. Now I feel inadequate for all _my_ Chaos Marines that are sitting around unpainted...


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

well when i get some red spraypaint that'll be half the battle! i hate painting red


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

I'd kill to get to do a defiler. Save up time methinks. You have a lot of dudes. Kudos.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

ok here is some more stuff.
I have redone some original zerks, so now they have silver bits on the packs, silver top sided guns, cc weapons a bit more uniform and a ball red wash.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

looking good, may i offer up a surgestion? i've noticed on a few of the zerkers that the red is a tad wishy washy in place's and te black undercoat is showing though, 1 way to stop that is to do a thin coat of foundation red over the black, leaveing any joints and parts to be painted gold black, then go over with the blood red, then maybe a wash of baal red before useing badab black of delvin mud.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

World Eater XII said:


> well when i get some red spraypaint that'll be half the battle! i hate painting red


BWAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Sorry, that just strikes me as really ironic and humorous.
But I don't blame you. Red is quite rightly the most unbelievably rage-inducing colour known to man. Still, I don't mind it, as it's a very impressionable, powerful colour that draws the eye very effectively. Me, I hate yellow.

I found out a few tricks myself after doing some of these guys (and a squad of blood angels that's lying around here somewhere....)

1. If you want a really bright red, and I'm talking the "Oh god why can't I see red anymore where did the red part of my eyes go" red, then a good way to do it is to make a mix of 1:1 Red:White (yes I am well aware that it makes pink, but bear with me for a minute), and put that on first. This will only take 1 or maybe 2 coats (at the most) to cover up black reasonably well. from there, all you have to do is put some Blood Red on, and it will look fine.

2. I don't know what kind of gold/brass you are looking for in your miniatures, but when I did my Berserkers, I had the brass parts done like this (it turned out totally brutal):

Undercoat with Calthan Brown - Use a light brown to easily cover over the black, and provide a base upon which to easily apply the gold/brass. 1 coat of Calthan will very quickly save you maybe 3 coats of painting brass straight over black.

Paint over with Tin Bitz - This is a very brownish and dark brass/tin mix (I don't think they sell it anymore, but i'm not sure), and this provides the basecoat. make sure you cover the entire brown area - the brown is not shading. Alternatives include Brazen Brass, or 1:1 Scorched Brown:Shining Gold.

Wash with Flesh Wash - If you've got some of this stuff around, use it now. It's effectively a 1:1 Red:Brown wash, with a shiny effect added into the mix. You want to use enough of this to cover over the brass, so it shows up quite heavily. I'll post up my Khorne berserkers here so you can have a look at them for reference.

3. Water down your paints - Sure, it might suck to have to make 2 thin layers instead of 1 thick layer, but the miniatures will look a hell of a lot better for it, and a whole lot of thick layers are an absolute nightmare to try and strip when you want to go back and repaint them later on - like I'm doing right now.

4. If i had to guess, I would say you were using just one water jar for both metallic and nonmetallic paints.
This is most evident on the black parts of the first miniature in your last post - You can see the tiny little speckles on the black bits on the chainsword.
What I'd suggest you do is get another paint jar and use that one for nonmetallic paints, and use your previous one for metallic paints.
And don't forget to label them, as you WILL mix them up (speaking from personal experience there).

5. I'm also guessing that you're using the flash on your camera - in the assumption that you do, don't. Instead of relying on that, use a number of non-incandescent light sources - if you've got daylight bulbs (they're not common, and expensive too - fluorescent bulbs are the next best solution) use them. You need multiple light sources.

That's about all I can think of right about now, if something come's up I'll be sure to post it.

Have fun, and keep your brushes wet!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

yah i use my phone about 5mins before work! cheers for the tips! will try and get more pics up sometime.


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

I like 'um. As someone else with a painting skill of a 2 year old (and sometimes my 2 year old actually upstages me) they look good. Actualy thepictures probably show off more of the detailing than you can see up close, and especially more than at table top distance. So I'm sure they look freaking awesome against another army...especially since I see so few finished armies...ever


----------



## Captain-Octavius (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes indeed, a hearty congratulations for having an army that is so close to finished.:victory:

It is a very uncommon occurrence to find an army so complete.:grin:

Even my own is still at that awkward undercoated stage.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Brush and Devan mud.

Mix up some water based Minwax stain, water is down and dunk em (quick and easy way to shade em).

Lots of water, Flowaid, and a touch of color.

When shipping for new brushes i would suggest hunting around and picking up a couple Winsor and Newton Series 7, I get them for 7-10 each and they normally retail for 20-50. My favorite is the size one, it holds a lot of color and holds a tip really well.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

well my army ahs now moved away from completed stage, i have a DP, abaddon, 2rhinos, 20men, 15 raptors and some i.g dudes to do  will get pics up eventually!


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

By the gods that a lot of Chaos


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Layers my friend, its your best bet. Giving you an example, the more time you spent painting your army the better it'll look. Im not trying to be rude, but honesty is the best policy. Keep painting and trying new things. But none the less its not too shabby


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

It looks like your using Blood Red, if so how have you managed to avoid it drying and cracking?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

mate if i zoomed in on some of their faces, youd see some are just massive cracks! recently ive changed painting style, spray black, do gold otline where needed then fill in gaps with red! will load up pics soon.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

pics of my lord zhufor and a fully based termie. The pics have a horrible amount of flash, but as with all my pics they are done on my phone! so bear with me  also yes i know zhufor has a crazy bit of resign on his MoK!


























I have some raptor pics and another csm squad to post at some time to.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

here is some pics of a semi done squad of chosen and csm, they both need another light layer of blood red and maybe either a wash of devlan mud or baal red.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Is that the gamesday miniture?! How many models are actualy in this army? How many points! Their seems to be thousands. I would recomen the mass dipping technique. Its quick and easy but gives a nice finish! Good luck with painting the rest of your army:victory:. And I though my chaos army was big.....


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

yah the chosen guy is!  there is about 7k points, these pics are only a few choice squads atm.

I think numbers are 40+ zerks, 35 csm, 20+ chosen, 11 termies, dread, 14 havocs, 15 raptors, 20 bloodletters, 10 deamonettes, daemon prince, kharn, abaddon, some I.G guys, 9tsons, vindi, landraider, defiler, 4rhinos and few other happy clams somewere.


----------



## sundrinker (Aug 7, 2009)

good job man rep i like those t sons


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

More WIP stuff from the horde of World Eaters! nearing 8k in points now!


































Enjoy!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

heres a pic of my Abbadon and a chosen possesed guy


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

some more pics! got a pic of a "zerker" oblit which, tbh im quite proud off! which looks like i have photo shopped in its head!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

sneak preview at my traitor guard! this fella is a I.G vet sarge.


----------



## Arselskjut (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, awesome horde!

But I'm sorry, but lord Zhulfor and the forgeworld stuff looks like its been pillaged and plundered.

I suggest you get a hold of the Space Hulk White Dwarf and just try their Red-tutorial. Atleast on the forgeworldstuff so they get what they deserve a110% dedication in both modelling and painting.
It took ages to paint the first mini before you learned the steps and grew into it. But the result! omfg awesome. I'll show you my first world eater in a few days when I've finished him.

But as the other said, Washes and layers are the key to victory.

Steps for red armour: 'Eavy metal style


Black undercoat
Blood red + dark flesh ratio 1:1
Blood red + dark flesh + chaos black in the recesses ratio 1:1:2
tidy up with step 2 again so the the darker area looks thinner.
Blood red + dark flesh ratio 3:1
pure blood red
blazing orange highlight edges
blazing orange + vomit brown extreme highlight edges
Baal red wash
make step 8 again

This was my result with a Space Hulk Terminator
Linky front
Linky back


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, but tbh i dont have the patience for that many steps or time!

Also im sure i should point you to the disclamer at the beginning of the thread!

+rep though


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

here's some completed stuff pics! the top termie was a bit dusty so dw!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

No chance of getting some pictures of the whole horde is there?


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I may not be the best painter in the world but I gotta say that I think you are just rushing it way too much... If you want to try and get more details I'd suggest spraying them white so you can see everything clearer and just washing it up from that color... will help eliminate some of the stuff I'm seeing here and in particular the harsh gaps between surfaces and paint.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

omgitsduane, yes i am rushing them as time isnt plentiful for me!

Orochi: sure ill try and get a few "horde" pics up lol.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

heres some of my raptors that only need to be based! instead of painting red i sprayed it one, which is why its so bright! (a byproduct of my lazyiness!)


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Taking your time now will save you so much hassle in the end... a lesson I've had to learn the hard way so I suggest unless you have to have them moderately done for a tournament then take your time. You'll be prouder of it.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

im not really into the tourney scene and tbh im happy that my army is uniform at the mo. once my training is at a decent close i will prob spend a longer time painting mah fellas!

get some decent brushes aswell :{}


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Some more pics of Stuff! defiler is pretty bad but the spray i was using died before i could finish it! and the crazy face on the defiler thing is not done yet either!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Long long long time no update, just a few long range pics of the horde and the tanks, also the start of my IG platoon  apart from the heavy weapon squad...


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice work mate, especially since you've got the courage to post pictures of them.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Well now kids its time for a update.

Taken a different switch, now painting up some night lords!

















































Thank you and good night, try and keep it a bit more up to date.


----------

